# Delta Unisaw 3 Phase



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the opportunity to purchase a Delta Unisaw. However, this is a 3 phase saw. I'm by no means an electrician at all but have been doing some research on the subject.

I need deciding to purchase the saw. I'm getting the saw for only 500 or so and I conside this a GREAT deal. It has the 52" extension and a Bes. fence.

Here is what I don't know and looking for some guidence. I have been reading and from the looks of it I would need a Rotary Phase Converter due to the power of this saw.

This is going into my garage so I would have to have an electrican install a 220 line and also purchase a RPC? Then I could have a cord placed on this saw and plug it into my RPC?

I guess I don't know where to start and don't even know what to ask an electrician. I also want to make sure I don't a 440v electrocution either.

Delta Unisaw
230v 3PH
12A
60Hz

What do I need to get this bad boy running considering I have no 220 line in the garage or RPC. Is there a particular RPC that you recommend.

I really appreciate all your guys help here.

Mark


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fcmcommw said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a Delta Unisaw. However, this is a 3 phase saw. I'm by no means an electrician at all but have been doing some research on the subject.
> 
> I need deciding to purchase the saw. I'm getting the saw for only 500 or so and I conside this a GREAT deal. It has the 52" extension and a Bes. fence.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would sell the motor and get a 220V 3hp, single phase. I have some hobbyist friends that use their 220V dryer outlet for their saw.












 







.


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

So I can just simply just change out the motors in these? Are the brackets the same that hold these two different types of motors and just a thought what would a motor cost for one of these?


Unfortunatley, my dryer is gas and not electric so there is no 220 line but I imagine it couldnt be that cost prohibitive to have a 220 line installed.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Search this search for answers*

This was a recent topic here and there are several threads:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=708099
and motors from Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...rackets&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

This one is a good buy:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unisaw-Tabl...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fdd7af03
To phase convert or not, to buy a specific Unisaw motor or not, to make a bracket conversion or not to a 56 type frame or not, to weld on the Unisaw type brackets on an existing motor housing or not...  bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

This one is a good buy:
[URL said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unisaw-Table-saw-motor-3-HP-1-Phase-230-volt-excellent-cond-/300611514115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fdd7af03[/URL]
> ...  bill


That's a VERY good buy!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark,

When I got my Unisaw I had no motor at all so I bought a new Leeson 3hp single phase for $400 and converted the 3 phase controls on the saw to work. Some of the guys at OWWM were telling me to buy a 3 phase motor for cheap and then get a Variable Frequency Drive (VFD). This might be an option for you as VFD's are smaller and less expensive than Rotary Phase Converters. I'm no expert at all but I think you can get one to handle 3hp for about $200 if you shop around.

If I had gotten the saw with a 3 phase motor, that is the direction I would have gone in. Some guys claim the 3 phase motors run smoother, too. Here's some VFD information: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/VFD Frequent Questions.ashx?HL=variable,drives

Unisaw motors use a proprietary mount so they are usually hard to come by on the used market (the one Woodnthings listed is a good deal). You can also make a conversion mount to use a standard motor if you are up to some welding and fabrication. See http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/UnisawAlternateMotors.ashx

Bill


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

Guys,

Thanks for all the info. I'm kind of liking the idea of just keeping the 3 phase motor and having a 220 line installed and going with a Rotary Phase Converter. This will open up doors to all kinds of new tools in the future.

I talked to a parts supplier and they informed that they cannot get any delta motors or hardly any other parts either. Delta has changed hands many times over the years. Recently they were bought by Bostitch who immediatley placed them for sale which in turn they were bought by a China company (at least thats what Im told). Parts are very very hard to come by right now the rep said so make absolutley sure that the saw is good working condition. I called a few places and all the single phase motors were on back order and they could not tell me even when to expect them to come in.

Is anyone else worried about the quality of this company or where the future is headed for delta? Maybe I should consider a different brand altogether

Mark


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

As I mentioned before, how about a VFD instead of a big, heavy, expensive RPC? Here's one for under $200 that weighs 8 pounds:
http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?PID=737

Bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm with cab man on this one. Buy a 220 volt motor,check craigs and feebay first. Make up a 220v cord and run it off your dryer plug. Later get you garage wired for 220 after you decide where you want your machines.


----------

